#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Khao Kheow Open Zoo/Sri Racha

## dirtydog

Khao Kheow Zoo is about 40kms from Pattaya set on the mountains of Sri Racha, look like hills to me though until we started walking round, I went there first a good few years ago, I ridiculed the lazy Thais for driving round the Zoo as opposed to walking, yesterday I went again and now my legs ache,*_edited by me_The place covers nearly 1,200 acres so it is pretty damn big, they also do a night safari and have over 8,000 animals.*

 I suppose I should mention that after the first hour or so of walking around I went back and got the car, this was purely due to an injury to my big toe, wearing me normal flip flops I whacked my toe going up some steps to see the elephants, I didn't take much notice of it for the first 30 seconds, then my foot started slipping in the flip flop, yep my flip flop was full of blood, I sat on a rock as my life was draining away and sent my galfriend off to get some tissue, she came back with ice, tissues and a plaster, after about 5 minutes and the lose of a pint of blood everything seemed ok.

The zoo charges 100 baht for whites and blacks, 70baht for Thais and 50baht for your car, this isn't too bad actually as the place is probably bigger than a lot of the Thai National parks, plus it obviously has loads of animals to tease, although a few years ago they did charge the same price for whatever color you was and that was like 20baht per person, which is ridiculously cheap.

Down the road from here is the Sri Racha Tiger Zoo, now this place I might goto next week, if I remember correctly they charge 250baht if you have the wrong color skin, last time I went my galfriend pretended she was a taxi driver so she got commissions for all of us,(3 Farangs) so it worked out to 100baht for the whiteys and she and my son got in for free, we also done that at the monkey show in Pattaya, her, my son and her mum got in for free and she got 150baht commision on my 250baht entrance fee, makes for a cheap afternoons entertainment, plus you are getting one over on these robbing bstards  :Smile: 

Read about friscofrankies visit to the Chiang Mai Zoo Here





*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

Anyway first stop was the Iguana pen, they got loads of them, these ones are vegetarian Iguanas, you'd think an animal that looked like that would rather eat human flesh, damn ugly critters, you can see in these pictures how they change color, well not exactly how they change color but you can see they are all differant colors, I wonder what happens to color blind Iguanas?






*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

Now I think this is the place you can pet the animals, although as a child I remember my pet rabbit attacking loads of people and wouldn't recommend petting a rabbit, our Rabbit was kept on our balconey of our luxurious council house on Thamesmead, it had a cage but used to break out of it within hours so basically it had  the whole run of the balconey, I believe this rabbit was possessed and it's whole aim in life was to injure as many humans as possible, in the end I kept frogs in his cage.

For the Welsh and Kiwi members I should mention that they have a fine selection of sheep, so if your missing that special something from your homeland then this place is worth a visit  :Smile: 










*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

After the childrens zoo we wandered 50 meters up the road, yep they had a bird show on showing birds doing neat little tricks, although the first half hour for which we stayed showed birds collecting money from the customers, I got to admit when I first walked in there I did wonder why the presenter was so well dressed, I mean he can't afford that sort of dress on a 200baht perday salary, well this guy has carved himself a niche in the Thai market to earn real dosh, yep for the first 30 minutes all he done was to get people to hold up money so the birds could come and nick it, and then they would bring the money back to him, I got to admit after 30 minutes of this I did get bored and we left, it probably went on allday and he is the richest guy in Sri Racha.

They did have slides and stuff for the birds but we never got to see that, I got to admit after being there 5 minutes and seeing all the people walking out I thought they were rude, but thinking back they had probably sat there for 30 minutes and watched the same shite as we had watched, still it is worth it I suppose.

FriscoFrankies visit to ChiangMai Zoo

Here is a picture of some Toucans, they werent in the show but I like Toucans.




*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

Next stop was the Aussie food section of the Zoo, first up we went to see the Ostritches, well they may have been Emus, I have to admit to once eating an ostritch curry which was quite nice, obviously this was in Thailand so it wasn't road kill, ostritches don't really do a lot, they just wander around in the hope that someone will give them some food, I wonder if you can buy an oven big enough to roast a whole one?



This one is the rare two headed ostritch.



*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

This next picture is of a Wallabi, Australians like to run these over in their trucks and then eat them, it does look quite similar to a dog doesn't it.




*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

With the Australian Diet mainly being Crocodiles I thought I would post a nice picture for them taken at Khao Kheow Zoo, yep these ones are still alive and not on their local butchers shelf.



*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

The Avary was next, this is set up on the side of the mountain, you walk up the first set of stairs and then back down again, by this time you are sweating, you then see the next set of stairs that you have to walk up, now this is now not fun anymore, what is quite good about this place is that they feed the animals everyday at the same place so they tend to hang around that area.

As we entered the avary I noticed a dead mynha bird, this was when I remembered about Bird Flu, hmmmm, how foking stoopid can one person be, here we are in the middle of a poxy bird flu epidemic and I am wandering round an avary that is probably more dangerous than Nuclear waste, anyway I went and got the pictures.

The first picture I took a few years ago, it seem's the Minature Deer didn't last or were eaten or whatever and they aint got none in there nomore.



But most of the birds are still alive at this time.








*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

Next we went to visit Mr Rhino, but alas the SOB was asleep, I assume this has something to do with the Night Safaries they do and keeping the poor animals awake at night so the high spenders can see them moving about, anyway he looked ok and pretty happy, here is a picture of Mr Rhino taken a few years ago.




*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

We got to the Nocturnal Animals display at 4.30pm, this is when it closes, I found it a bit strange that it closes at that time, I mean it's nearly time for them to wake up, so we didn't get to see that one.

Living with the Rhino is a herd of deer, you would have thought that would annoy the Rhino and he would have killed them all, but he aint.

----------


## dirtydog

This is where I stubbed my toe and nearly bleed to death, luckily my galfriend kept her cool and got some tissues and that to stop me bleeding out, anyway let's try and be a bit educational about animals here, Elephants are big and heavy, you really would not want an Elephant sitting on you, Elephants eat bananas that us stoopid farangs buy at 20baht per bunch to feed them, they may also eat other stuff, Elephant babies are bigger than your average Rottweiller, they also poo a lot, also their poo's are really big, you really wouldn't want an Elephant pooing on you.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think you need to do a bit more research on your Aussie Animals , mate.

----------


## dirtydog

Now Snakes like to eat animals that are alive, they don't eat Pork Chop and Chips, but in the UK petshops close their doors when they feed the snakes cos they don't want to upset nobody, cos the big beasty snake will kill the little cute white fluffy rat and then eat it, anyway back to more informational stuff about animals, Pythons are big and crush the animals they are going to eat to death, Pythons so the Chinks tell us are also delicious, also Issan people eat them aswell, probably eat white rat's aswell, and monkeys brains.

----------


## aging one

That open zoo is cool, a hell alot better than Suan Dusit.  I was really impressed how nice it was about 6 years ago.  I can only hope its gotten even better. It seems to have, there was no bird show or kids petting area when I was there before. But we did have to use the car. The place is huge.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I wonder how many Thais go to safari parks with everyone loaded up in the back of their pickups, only to get mauled by killer groups of apes or big cats?

Thinking about it, the animals are probably too scared of getting eaten to get too close.

----------


## dirtydog

> I think you need to do a bit more research on your Aussie Animals , mate.


OK that is a water hog or something like that, the Wallabies were too foking far away to get a picture, hell if any self respecting Aussie run one of them over they would have eaten it, stop being so pendantic  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I won't mention the Emus then...

----------


## klongmaster

fokin sorry looking specimens

Now this is a sheep - NZ style

----------


## dirtydog

Klongmaster I have asked you many times not to post pictures of your galfriend on the forum, it doesn't look good for the rest of us Farangs when you post your sheep pictures, we don't all do sheep you know, where's marmite gone?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Cooee! I'm here!

----------


## klongmaster

you married yet MtD?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Another banning please DD.

----------


## RandomChances

I wnet there a week or so ago , but we were with my mate and his family so just took the bus tour around, I was quite impressed with the place for what you pay to get in. We are going down with the family on the 25th next mont for my nephews birthday, I was going to take a camera and do a nice review with pice......shan't bother now  :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

Khao Kheow zoo is actually pretty good - they have a world renowed bredding facility for the Asian clouded leopards (a highly endangered species) 

the Sri Racha tiger zoo is basically a farm for Chinese demand for tiger medicinal products. (remember how over 70 tigers mysteriously died of bird flu during the first pandemic ??)

----------


## dirtydog

Actually this place is probably one of the few places I would recommend that charges farangs more, I think I have been there 3 times now, here's a couple of pictures from the time before last I went there.





CiangMai Zoo

----------


## Ice Maiden

I've never been there in the daytime before but a night safari is run there too and I've been on that one about four or five times now.

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Monday 20th November 2006**A day out at Kow Keow Zoo with the Miss Purple Star Finalists.*

The Miss Alcazar Purple Star Award for 2006 is underway and as part of the pre-final promotional events, the 30 finalists who, believe it or not, were all born as men, were taken to the Kow Keow Zoo. There were plenty of cameras to capture the day’s activities which will be shown on the finals night. The Final itself will take place this coming Friday Night at the Alcazar Theatre and the event will be shown live on Thai National TV Channel ITV.

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Wednesday 18th April 2007**The Bears are getting hot at the Kow Keow Zoo.
*
We take you now to the Kow Keow Zoo, some 45kms outside of Pattaya where some of the residents are finding it hard to cope with the hot weather which is being experienced here in Chonburi Province. The bear enclosure is receiving the most attention at this time as the hot weather is starting to take its toll and some of the bears are becoming agitated which represents a danger to the zoo keepers who look after these strong and potentially dangerous animals. Sweet flavored iced water and fruits are being given to the bears four times a day and vets are on standby around the Zoo as the hot temperatures are set to continue for at least the next 7 days.

----------


## dirtydog

_Our News is Always New_ *LATEST NEWS*

*Saturday 7th Apirl 2007**New Species of Leopard arrives at the Kow Keow Zoo.
*
Last Month, Scientists claimed that the clouded leopard found on the islands of Borneo and Sumatra is an entirely new species of cat. One such example of this new species is now on show at the Kow Keow Zoo, 45kms outside of Pattaya. This press conference presented the Leopard to the gathered media and it was announced that in association with the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the cat has been renamed the ASEAN Leopard, to celebrate the 40th Year of ASEAN, the Association of South East Asian Nations. The Leopard will be on display at the Zoo accompanied by a small Exhibition of the history of ASEAN and its importance in this region of the World.

----------


## dirtydog

*KHAO KEAW OPEN ZOO SPECIAL PROMOTION*
Open Zoo Khao Keaw, Sriracha, is giving a special promotion to all tourists and visitors. For any guests who came to visit Day Time open zoo will be able to buy Night Safari open zoo ticket for only 70 Baht instead of 100 Baht. The ticket for children is only 30 Baht, starting from now on. 

The Night Safari Open Zoo has been popular among tourists for more than 10 years. The Zoo has maintained the beauty of the sceneries and animals around the Zoo, including the Zoo lecturer who will give the full knowledge about the animals along the 7 kilometers of routing. All the visitors have always been happy and excited with the scene of animals in the night time atmosphere. There are hundreds of animal to be watched such as; Brow-antlered dear, Elephants herd, Giraffes, Zebras, Gaurs, Barking deer, Camels, Bears and many of Tiger species. 

Khao Keaw Open Zoo is taking this opportunity to give the special promotion for all guests to visit the Night Safari in the very special price. For more information: contact Tel. 038-298195 Or www.kkopenzoo.com  
Pattaya Daily News

----------


## anto2

Must go there .It looks interesting .

----------

